# Picture of Kobe's accuser!!!!!!



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 9, 2003)

Here she is as shown on the cover of the Globe!







http://www.kobetimes.com/


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2003)

Very nice!!  I never was really interested in this until I read the transcripts and saw the pictures.  I think Kate would make a great Santa Clause this year.  She definitely can make an easy ho, ho ho!   (Granted that the sex with 3 different men in three days is true)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_Granted that the sex with 3 different men in three days is true)



I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 9, 2003)

awwwwww NO KOBE!

man kobe is a dipshit, what is he thinking? she looks a bit like a ugly version of my sis, plus her boobs r smaller and she got a load of flab on her hips

damm minging little hoe! 

to make it worse his girl is HOT! OMG didn't his parents warn him bout nasty groupies when he became famous!

3 men in 3 days? WTF were they all blind? or is that just a really BAD picture?

peace


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 9, 2003)

He must have missed some cushion to bounce off of.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 10, 2003)

what a fat heffer, why would he cheat on his wife, who is a ten, with that ugly bitch. Oh maybe his wife wouldn't let him put it in her ass like kate faber did. h aha ha


----------



## Jay-B (Nov 10, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 10, 2003)

Fat girls give better BJ's because they're hungry.


----------



## Rubber Raw (Nov 11, 2003)

As if you guys get better chicks than that. It's true that I pull better ass than that, but I work at Club Rubber in L.A. and I also have a gorgeous physique. Most of you clowns go out with Janeane Garofalo lookalikes in real life and then pretend to be players on the net.


----------



## Machine May (Nov 11, 2003)

Everyone on the internet claims to pull top quality ass.  LOL.  The sad reality is that very few of us do.

I know for a fact that Rubber Raw and I are two of that select group.


----------



## Jay-B (Nov 11, 2003)

now just wait for jonwells reply


----------



## gr81 (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rubber Raw *_
> As if you guys get better chicks than that. It's true that I pull better ass than that, but I work at Club Rubber in L.A. and I also have a gorgeous physique. Most of you clowns go out with Janeane Garofalo lookalikes in real life and then pretend to be players on the net.




that is pretty presumptious of you. Another bitch claiming to have a gorgeous physique. Before you say another word about how great of a physique you have, post a pic and let it do the talkin for you. Bottom line is the guys with great physiques don't have to talk trash like you do, and they certainly don't have to try and search for approval from people on the internet either. they know they are big. your post makes you sound insecure, but hey prove me wrong. And if you are so stacked then why do you need to bad mouth other people with no prior knowknowledge of them? A big physique doesn't make you a classy person, modesty and respect does, and being classless detracts from whatever else you may have going for you man.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 11, 2003)

He said "gorgeous" not stacked, I think he is a crossdresser.

Then again he could be stacked if he stuffs on ladies night.


----------



## Machine May (Nov 12, 2003)

Rubber Raw's picture can be found at http://www.mixedmartialart.com/rubber1.jpg.


----------



## Machine May (Nov 12, 2003)

Let's try that again:

http://www.mixedmartialart.com/rubber1.jpg

Sorry about the bad link in the post above.  This one should work.


----------



## Machine May (Nov 12, 2003)

ttt


----------



## perfecto (Nov 12, 2003)

lol


----------



## Fade (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rubber Raw *_
> As if you guys get better chicks than that. It's true that I pull better ass than that, but I work at Club Rubber in L.A. and I also have a gorgeous physique. Most of you clowns go out with Janeane Garofalo lookalikes in real life and then pretend to be players on the net.


Oh please 

Lets not start this shit again.

"I'm gorgeous...tee hee" Save it for board that really cares.

And yes I saw the pic. Whoopty doo


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2003)

Still waiting to see that "gorgeous physique" of RubberRaws


----------



## Mudge (Nov 12, 2003)

I would rather bang the above chick than Paris Hilton.


----------



## Machine May (Nov 12, 2003)

Butterfly, I posted a link to a picture of Rubber Raw.  I don't have HTML rights apparently, so I couldn't post it.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 13, 2003)

You talking about this guy MM???  I don't see a gorgeous physique   for one he has his shirt on and what I can see has nice size but looks soft.  The acne on the arms and shoulders isn't very appealing... but he does have very nice eyes!  Based on what I see I'd give him a 6 

Got any pics of him flexing showing upper and lower body???


----------



## Mudge (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Machine May *_
> I don't have HTML rights apparently, so I couldn't post it.



Enclose your link in [ IMG ] [ /IMG ] with no spaces.


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Here she is as shown on the cover of the Globe!



damn I would hit that so hard...

*police run into computer room*

on a side note I'm gonna say what everyone else is thinking, why is rubber's girlfriend standing up for him so much?  c'mon MM, can't he speak for himself?


----------



## Rubber Raw (Nov 13, 2003)

You forgot about my Kirk Douglas chin Butterfly. It doesn't suprise me to see you're already reacting to my sexual magnetisim. Meanwhile the men are reacting with caution as they should be.


----------



## Jonwell (Nov 13, 2003)

Rubber Raw looks great.  You may give him a 6 but he will give you 9.5 inches lollol. The man doesn't pull porn stars for nothing lady.  I am going to refrain from posting my pics, as I don't want you falling in love. I've got enough girls around here stalking me.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 13, 2003)

Aw hell Jonwell.......Didn't think you were posting anymore.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rubber Raw *_
> Meanwhile the men are reacting with caution as they should be.


----------



## Jonwell (Nov 13, 2003)

Don't worry baby...I wouldn't deprive you of fantasizing about me.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 13, 2003)

Don't flatter yourself.


----------



## Machine May (Nov 13, 2003)

"on a side note I'm gonna say what everyone else is thinking, why is rubber's girlfriend standing up for him so much? c'mon MM, can't he speak for himself?"

What the hell are you talking about?  That makes no sense in the context of what has appeared on this thread.  If you're going to try your hand at juvenile insults, you should at least try to tie it in with something factual.

Since you don't know me (apparently), I will give you a break.  I can assure you that you don't want to mix it up with me, either in person or online.  In person, I am an accomplished fighter.  (Just go to http://www.mma.tv if you don't believe me.  You can ask any of the professional fighters there about me, and they will verify for you that I could kick the ass of 99.99% of the world if not more.)  A battle of words and wit would likewise see you humiliated.

My work has been published online at http://www.haypenny.com if you don't believe me.  In other words, I am a real life professional fighter.

Again, I realize that you didn't mean to kick over this hornet's nest so I'm going to cut you slack and show mercy.  Additional violations of human decency may very well invoke a side of me that you won't like so much.


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 13, 2003)

that's quite an impressive resume ya got there... 

sounds like you're trying to compensate for something


----------



## butterfly (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rubber Raw *_
> You forgot about my Kirk Douglas chin Butterfly. It doesn't suprise me to see you're already reacting to my sexual magnetisim. Meanwhile the men are reacting with caution as they should be.


I didn't comment on the chin cause I don't like it... just never liked those butt-hole chins as we call them 

...and for the record, my hubby has way bigger and nicer arms then you... and I'll bet money his legs are bigger and stronger too.

You know the old saying "everything is bigger and better in Texas" is true


----------



## Mudge (Nov 13, 2003)

This thread is entirely too funny. MM seems like a cool dude to me though.


----------



## Machine May (Nov 13, 2003)

"sounds like you're trying to compensate for something"

Crono,

I am.  I have a 1.5" penis.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 13, 2003)

Hey prince, do you see what the hell this board is being reduced to with these clowns taking over. what the fuck! I have never seen three people who make it such a priority to search for compliments and acceptance from people over the internet. this is pathetic.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Nov 13, 2003)

LMAO you people crack me up. I wish 99.99% of the people on the internet were as hard as they advertise and 0.99% of members in this board.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Nov 13, 2003)

By the way, they probably tried to find a bad picture of the girl, I would not complain getting that punany


----------



## Machine May (Nov 13, 2003)

gr81,

I  neither want nor need your acceptance.  Please don't mistake my compassion for weakness.  That, my friend, could very well be a dangerous mistake.  I'm not some child to be trifled with.  The streets are my playground and pit fights are my game.


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Machine May *_
> "sounds like you're trying to compensate for something"
> 
> Crono,
> ...


  your penis is 1.5 inches?   

ok fine, you deserve to rant on your accomplishments then


----------



## Machine May (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm not ashamed of my shortcomings, Crono (although some say I should be).


----------



## gr81 (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Machine May *_
> gr81,
> 
> I  neither want nor need your acceptance.  Please don't mistake my compassion for weakness.  That, my friend, could very well be a dangerous mistake.  I'm not some child to be trifled with.  The streets are my playground and pit fights are my game.




See, what the fuck does that mean to me over the internet man, nothing! who fuckin cares. The only thing that is gonna result from you trying to boast to someone about how badass you are over the internet is you end up looking like a clown. Maybe you are a badass mo fo` and if so then great, more power to you man. but what do you want us to do, is that supposed to impress us or some shit. Just do your thing and go about your business. I have no beef with you bro, but no one cares about hearing people brag about their shit. I could talk about all the shit I have done and been into also. the people that know me as a person know I am hardcore and that is all that matters, what do you care about what people who have never met you think anyways.


----------



## Machine May (Nov 13, 2003)

Here is what I took from your rant:

"I have no beef with you bro"

Translation: You are scared of me.


----------



## Jonwell (Nov 13, 2003)

Looks like you punks are starting shit with the wrong man. May is a hardcore mother fucker, not some wimp keyboard warrior.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Machine May *_
> Here is what I took from your rant:
> 
> "I have no beef with you bro"
> ...




picture that, scared of what, are you gonna threaten me with computer screen words, oh no. I tried to be civil and mature with you but obviously that was over your head so I am not gonna participiate in this clown show with you two mental children.  For people that care so much about what random internet people think of them, doesn't it bother you guys that everyone here thinks you are a bunch of insecure losers? I have nothing more to say to you, you aren't even on my level.


----------



## Machine May (Nov 13, 2003)

LOL@the lame attempt to get out of this while saving what little face you can.  I have seen it all and this cop-out doesn't surprise me in the least.

Like I said earlier, I can beat you online or in person.*


*To see my writing, please visit http://www.haypenny.com


----------



## perfecto (Nov 13, 2003)

ure pretty ugly


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 13, 2003)

my money's on gr8


----------



## Machine May (Nov 13, 2003)

Since he has already chickened out, I'd say you lose.

But I am not here to fight with gr81.  That incident is over.  Let's all move on.


----------



## Jonwell (Nov 13, 2003)

lol at the  chickenshits on this board.  Whether it is online or in person, these chumps just tap out.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Nov 13, 2003)

Hey Jonwell, get off MM di*k


----------



## gr81 (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Machine May *_
> Like I said earlier, I can beat you online or in person.*



Is this some kind of joke, please explain to me how someone gets "beat" on the internet, are you gonna cyber fight me man. you are a pathetic little cyberthug talkin all sorts of shit and that talk means nothing b/c we will never see you back it up, so keep on talkin like a fool. Like I said, I could go on and on about what I am gonna do to you but it means nothing, how old are you anyways? you sound like you are in 6th grade bro, grow up. We all know how smart you and jonwell are, he has already pussed out of my challenge for him to debate me and prove he is smarter, a game you can beat someone at on the comp. Are you too pussy also.



> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> my money's on gr8


----------



## gr81 (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jonwell *_
> lol at the  chickenshits on this board.  Whether it is online or in person, these chumps just tap out.




hey jonwell, you have no room to talk. you already bitched out of my challenge. You are too much of a bitch to back up that shit you talk about how you are an expert, well prove it man. lets test your knowledge. otherwise shut your bitch ass mouth.


----------



## Machine May (Nov 13, 2003)

At 8:50 PM, gr81 posted: "I have nothing more to say to you"

At 9:25 PM, gr81 posted (to me): "I could go on and on about what I am gonna do to you but it means nothing, how old are you anyways?"

Fellow Iron Magazine Forum friends, are we seeing the poster known as gr81 fall apart?


----------



## gr81 (Nov 13, 2003)

lol, ha ha


----------



## Machine May (Nov 13, 2003)

If you want to find out more about me, just go to http://www.mma.tv and ask around.  That way you can't say that it's just me talking.  Ask some of the professional fighters there about me.

Unlike some people on this thread, I am willing to back up anything I say with action.  I know that concept is foreign to most of you keyboard heroes, but it's how I live.


----------



## Jonwell (Nov 13, 2003)

gr81 is obviously scared and trying to back out.  Another internet troll notch on Machine's belt.   gr81 I never backed down from you boy.  I only do challenges with my fists.  Can you dig that?


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 13, 2003)

no


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 13, 2003)

"Arguing on the internet is like the special olympics.  Even if you win you are still retarded"


----------



## Fade (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jonwell *_
> Rubber Raw looks great.  You may give him a 6 but he will give you 9.5 inches lollol. The man doesn't pull porn stars for nothing lady.  I am going to refrain from posting my pics, as I don't want you falling in love. I've got enough girls around here stalking me.


Is that the same amount he gave you up the ass?


----------



## RoCk79 (Nov 14, 2003)

You know what?  You 2 I'm sure are big and bad, and I know you could whop my ass with your hands tied behind your back, but, most like me who come here to get bigger and stronger, like to read about HOW you got to be big and bad, not that you can kick everyones ass, I'm here for 2 reasons, to learn what works for me by reading on how people like you 2 and others on the board have become so big and bad, and second, for the entertainment in the open chat, so, I'm just saying, if you two are so big and bad, why aren't you posting your diet and routines and things like that that make this board the board it is.  There are other fighters either pro or not on this board, share and chat, dont be dicks, and if your not dicks, people will not think your lieing!!!!  Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 14, 2003)

i hope and think that the 2 tough guys are no longer with us


----------



## butterfly (Nov 14, 2003)

I think you are right Tank!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Nov 14, 2003)

About time


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 14, 2003)

some ass clowns, i tell ya!!!!


----------



## maniclion (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Machine May *_
> If you want to find out more about me, just go to http://www.mma.tv and ask around.  That way you can't say that it's just me talking.  Ask some of the professional fighters there about me.
> 
> Unlike some people on this thread, I am willing to back up anything I say with action.  I know that concept is foreign to most of you keyboard heroes, but it's how I live.




I'll ask Egan to ask Enson about you next time I see him.


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm so tired of hearing "keyboard warriors" and "keyboard fighters" etc from those guys


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 14, 2003)

that was some funny ass shit yo


----------



## maniclion (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jonwell *_
> Rubber Raw looks great.  You may give him a 6 but he will give you 9.5 inches lollol. The man doesn't pull porn stars for nothing lady.  I am going to refrain from posting my pics, as I don't want you falling in love. I've got enough girls around here stalking me.




Jonwell pulling toothless wonders at the "spot"


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 23, 2003)

oh man he is ugly as fuck


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 23, 2003)

where's the muscle? i don't see any


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 24, 2003)

those pussies vanished pretty fast didn't they?


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 24, 2003)

i believe prince banned them if I'm not mistaken


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2003)

Yeah, very strange that they "all of a sudden" disapppeared.  Like if this was all a big practical joke or some made up bullshit by an ex member here.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Machine May *_
> "on a side note I'm gonna say what everyone else is thinking, why is rubber's girlfriend standing up for him so much? c'mon MM, can't he speak for himself?"
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?  That makes no sense in the context of what has appeared on this thread.  If you're going to try your hand at juvenile insults, you should at least try to tie it in with something factual.
> ...




your an egotistical bitch punk.  who gives a fuq if your a fighter.  You wouldn't last 5 minutes with me you jackass pompus swine.  Go take a bath and shave.  In your avi you like like a fat scurfy pig to me.  ANYTIME little man anytime.  I'm in Jersey I'd be more then happy to give you a lesson on life.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Machine May *_
> gr81,
> 
> I  neither want nor need your acceptance.  Please don't mistake my compassion for weakness.  That, my friend, could very well be a dangerous mistake.  I'm not some child to be trifled with.  The streets are my playground and pit fights are my game.



how I'd love to teach you a lesson little man.  Your all talk and no action.  Your not even in those threads you mentioned.  Your pretending to be someone from there.  Your too stupid to excell in a competive sport you dumbass.  Oh and by the way your boyfriend ( and I know your lovers)  is built like a prison bitch.  He has nothing impressive.  No size, no shape, just a tan and a hole in his chin.  Nothing more then a prison bitch.  Same as you.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jonwell *_
> Looks like you punks are starting shit with the wrong man. May is a hardcore mother fucker, not some wimp keyboard warrior.



May is a womans name. Speaks for itself.   Jonwell you kiss your man bitches ass anymore and your get stuck up there.   What are you 3 anyway?  A bunch of fags?  you sound like fags how you kiss each others asses.   3 stooges  hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Machine May *_
> LOL@the lame attempt to get out of this while saving what little face you can.  I have seen it all and this cop-out doesn't surprise me in the least.
> 
> Like I said earlier, I can beat you online or in person.*
> ...



1st and foremost  Penny is ANOTHER womans name.  your either a female with some fat faced scurf avi you stole or a fag for sure.  
so either way shemale,   anyone can say they wrote something in there.  LIke were supposed to believe you wrote anything.  what a dick trying to steal other peoples writings and fight credits.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jonwell *_
> lol at the  chickenshits on this board.  Whether it is online or in person, these chumps just tap out.




Oh my god your so pathetic how you suck up to this candyass.  He must really give you good head Jonwell.   Your such a homo man. It is so obvious.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 25, 2003)

Damn I made all those posts and it appears that GR8 scared them away.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 25, 2003)

ha ha, gee fire, you aren't mad or anything, are you?!   lol. I love it when you get going. you bang out like 10 posts in a row just bashing these clowns. hey they deserve it though.Glad they were banned. Jonwell wouldn't even accept my challenge for him to debate me, since he is so knowledgeable. Howe bitchmade is that, when someone pulls your card you run away instead of manning up and backing up that shit talkin you did.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> ha ha, gee fire, you aren't mad or anything, are you?!


heh..I was about to say the same thing!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 25, 2003)

acomplished fighter? ha! i'd know him if he was  i've never seen him in pride, ufc, or even king of the cage?? maybe i could be wrong but nah doubt it plus if he was he'd know about sherdog.com and well you know posted his record or gave us a link???.............man i hate missing these threads they're so funny


----------



## maniclion (Nov 25, 2003)

I got so pissed I went searching for other entries by those 3 in google and found so many forums where they wound up getting bashed by everyone.  One guy went so far as to make a site dedicated to it http://www.geocities.com/frankisfool/page2.html Machine May is listed #2 and Rubber's page is to come so it say's at the bottom.  Rubber is AKA Shiloh @ fightsport.com and May Is Nick May There as well

Jonwell, he's a video game fighter too tough for me  http://www.mma.tv/TUF/DisplayMessages.cfm?TID=327623&FID=84   as well as a geek http://www.iguillotine.com/jonwell.htm


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 26, 2003)

whadda know? haha


----------



## firestorm (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> ha ha, gee fire, you aren't mad or anything, are you?!   lol. I love it when you get going. you bang out like 10 posts in a row just bashing these clowns. hey they deserve it though.Glad they were banned. Jonwell wouldn't even accept my challenge for him to debate me, since he is so knowledgeable. Howe bitchmade is that, when someone pulls your card you run away instead of manning up and backing up that shit talkin you did.



Am I that transparent Gman??? You sure know me pretty well huu bro???   hahahaha   

Same with you Burner.  You guys have me down.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2003)

Nah, just have a line on how you think, big guy!
Was watching a show on one of the Discovery channels last night. It was on SEALS. Pretty cool. I clicked on just as they finished Hell Week.
The next 1/2 show dealt with the next evoloutions in the pool. Pretty good, showed how some made it, 2 had serious problems that couldn't calm down under water.
1 finally passed, the other failed out. 
Cool shiat!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 30, 2003)

What they show on TV is really a VERY watered down version of what the men really go through.  I think the hardest part of all of the training was the sleep deprivation and having to perform very challenging mental and physical excercises.  Take your hardest workout your've ever done, make it harder yet, then imagine performing it 4 or 5 times in a row while reciting from memory the 1st chapter of WAR and Peace all while on the verge of hypothermia.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2003)

hey... I HAVE read Dick Marcinkos books..


Love to chat with ya big guy, but SHIFT CHANGE!
I come back to mids on Wednesday...talk to you some time after that!
later!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Sounds good Bman.  Hey I saw your listing. Good luck buddy.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2003)

thanx, bud!
Did you see the new layout? I just changed it up..looks pretty damn spiffy, if I do say so myself!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 8, 2003)

The slut who accused Kobe has a site supporting her now.

http://www.webelieveher.com/guestbook.php


----------



## maniclion (Dec 18, 2010)

firestorm said:


> your an egotistical bitch punk.  who gives a fuq if your a fighter.  You wouldn't last 5 minutes with me you jackass pompus swine.  Go take a bath and shave.  In your avi you like like a fat scurfy pig to me.  ANYTIME little man anytime.  I'm in Jersey I'd be more then happy to give you a lesson on life.


I miss firestorm....


----------

